# IVF recommendations outside Uk & Ireland



## Mollie123 (Oct 7, 2010)

After 3 failed IUI's, a failed IVF and much heartbreak, due to the extortionate prices, we are considering another European Country. I have been trying to do some research on Czech Republic, Spain and Italy, all have prices at a fraction of what it costs at home (Ireland), but a recommendation would be really welcomed. Does anyone have any recent experiences they could share with us? 
Looking forward to hearing from someone, Kimmy123.


----------

